# What's your major?



## Tarot (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm curious about what people are studying or have studied in college. 

I myself am studying screenwriting for TV and film.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 9, 2015)

Biochemistry.


----------



## Yoona (Nov 9, 2015)

Psychology.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 9, 2015)

Art History & Film Studies.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 9, 2015)

Economics.  I enjoyed it but I feel like if I really wanted to get Economics the way I wanted to I'd need to get a Master's.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 9, 2015)

Have a bachelors degree in commerce 

Wanna get my masters in about a year


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2015)

Tourism, yeah that's a major


----------



## clairr (Nov 9, 2015)

Forensic Science


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2015)

Musicology, specifically cognitive musicology with a minor in cognitive psychology/linguistics.


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2015)

Physics, but I went to grad school in economics and I'm planning on going back for my MBA next fall.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 9, 2015)

Sinology (=China studies)

BA - Uppsala University, Sweden
MA - Fudan University, China
Ph.D (in progress) - University of Hong Kong, China


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm getting two undergraduate degrees 

A Bachelor of Science in Psychology and a Bachelor of Fine Arts with a concentration in Painting and Electronic Arts 

I will go to grad school for a Masters of Education in Counseling with training in Art Therapy 

At that point I will decide between a career and a Doctorate


----------



## Island (Nov 9, 2015)

I majored in psychology and sociology as an undergrad and am currently studying for a master's degree in industrial-organizational psychology with a concentration in organizational development and consultation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 9, 2015)

Chemistry with a Spanish Minor. Then off to 4 years of Med. School hell.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 9, 2015)

Undergrad: BA Human Geography - University of Leicester
Master's: MSc (Research) Economic and Urban Geography - Utrecht University 

After this I plan to do a PhD, I'm looking at a variety of places in the US, Canada, plus Singapore and Hong Kong.


----------



## Spock (Nov 9, 2015)

Literature & Linguistics. Just finishing up my BA, after that I'll go into medicine.


----------



## Mυgen (Nov 9, 2015)

bachelor in general history

masters in roman and byzantine history


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 9, 2015)

B.S. in Psych (neuroscience option)


----------



## Savage (Nov 10, 2015)

Healthcare Management


----------



## Stein (Nov 10, 2015)

Game Design, because apparently that's a real undergraduate course now.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 10, 2015)

Advertising in Fine Arts.


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 10, 2015)

Criminal Psychology & Criminology


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 10, 2015)

Mechanical Engineering. Fun stuff  (though plenty of late hours).


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 11, 2015)

We don't really have minor/majors in Italy, where I used to live. You choose your program and it's all classes related to that. I studied Translation and Interpreting for my BA and Communication, Writing and Translation for the Media for my MA.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 11, 2015)

Desert Butterfly said:


> We don't really have minor/majors in Italy, where I used to live. You choose your program and it's all classes related to that. I studied Translation and Interpreting for my BA and Communication, Writing and Translation for the Media for my MA.



So a major in all but name


----------



## Catamount (Nov 11, 2015)

Literature & Linguistics.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 11, 2015)

clinical psychology


----------



## Chloe (Nov 11, 2015)

clairr said:


> Forensic Science


same


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 12, 2015)

Life Sciences, did two years of general biology-related modules before specialising in biomedical sciences for another two


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 12, 2015)

Mixture of Biochem and Biotech


----------



## Slacker (Nov 12, 2015)

Tele-Radial Communications, whatever that is.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 12, 2015)

Studying IT, Psychology & History right now in College. I plan to carry on with IT in University next year.


----------



## Island (Nov 12, 2015)

All you psych majors. I hope you guys have some long-term plan because your BA/BS isn't getting you anywhere.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 13, 2015)

Island said:


> All you psych majors. I hope you guys have some long-term plan because your BA/BS isn't getting you anywhere.



There's always the possibility of taking some OB and potentially management  and accounting courses and going for a career in HR from a psychology background.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Island said:


> All you psych majors. I hope you guys have some long-term plan because your BA/BS isn't getting you anywhere.



You could work in social work which is decent. 

Most of my peers want to be councilors/therapists  however so of course they're going to go for a masters. Art Therapy is a field that needs both highly trained fine artists (which I'll have a degree in) and people at the Doctorate level so I'm leaning towards going for a PhD ultimately. 

Job security will be a very far concern.


----------



## Island (Nov 13, 2015)

Xyloxi said:


> There's always the possibility of taking some OB and potentially management  and accounting courses and going for a career in HR from a psychology background.





Island said:


> I majored in psychology and sociology as an undergrad and am currently studying for a master's degree in industrial-organizational psychology with a concentration in organizational development and consultation.


What a coincidence.



em senpai said:


> You could work in social work which is decent.
> 
> Most of my peers want to be councilors/therapists  however so of course they're going to go for a masters. Art Therapy is a field that needs both highly trained fine artists (which I'll have a degree in) and people at the Doctorate level so I'm leaning towards going for a PhD ultimately.
> 
> Job security will be a very far concern.


I hear good things about art therapy, but I was always kinda skeptical since I've never actually met an art therapist. The amount of people who talk about it and the amount of people who actually have the job are, at least from my experience, two entirely different things.

The BLS doesn't collect data on art therapists either, so the data is non-existent.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Well part of that reason may be is that you can practice as a regular therapist/councilor if you feel like it/the job market demands, depending on where you went to school, you have those credentials. 

So if I had to, I would practice normal behavioral therapy. However I would like to work with children or in hospitals in Art Therapy preferably ofc. Although beyond that, most of us want to open our own practice don't we?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 13, 2015)

B.S. C.E.










.


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 13, 2015)

Taking a masters degree in international security.


----------



## Tarot (Nov 13, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Taking a masters degree in international security.


Will you be threatening to shoot men before throwing them out of planes?


----------



## Slacker (Nov 13, 2015)

Only if he's a big guy


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 13, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> Will you be threatening to shoot men before throwing them out of planes?



Why would someone shoot a man before throwing him out of a plane?


----------



## Cord (Nov 13, 2015)

Nursing (BSN)


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 13, 2015)

Bsc Computer Science for Games

It's just computer science with a few game design modules slapped on


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 13, 2015)

Got my BS in Computer Science. Might pursue MS at some point


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 14, 2015)

Aeronautical Engineering


----------



## Stannis (Nov 14, 2015)

Slacker said:


> Tele-Radial Communications, whatever that is.



this thing.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 14, 2015)

Currently working on an Associate's in Mass Communications. After I graduate I plan to transfer to work on my Bachelor's in Creative Writing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 14, 2015)

Management at Warwick.


----------



## Bender (Nov 14, 2015)

Criminal Justice


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2015)

Was biochem, now its computer science


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 14, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Nursing (BSN)



FNP-DNP (OB/GYN specialty)


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 14, 2015)

BS in physics
thinking of also doing a BA in economics
minor in japanese (possibly) 

im in my second year so things are guaranteed to change


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 15, 2015)

accounting and english
spanish minor as well


----------



## Sauce (Nov 15, 2015)

Just switched over to Film Studies.


----------



## ? (Nov 19, 2015)

Studied Psychology.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 21, 2015)

Psychology


----------



## ? (Nov 21, 2015)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Psychology


Nice, what do you want to do with it?


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

Chemical Engineering (B.S.). strongly considering med school, though.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2015)

A long-term thing I've thought of is to maybe learn some Vietnamese.

It is such a peripheral language that not even Hong Kong University (which is geographically very close to Vietnam) has it. They only have Japanese and Korean.

But I predict that once salaries in mainland China reach the breaking point where companies don't think it worth their while to exploit Chinese workers anymore, they're gonna want to move their labor-intensive production to Vietnam. And when that happens they are going to need interpreters and stuff.

Although among the business elite in Vietnam it's maybe possible the get by in English and/or French ('cuz colony). But still, sounds impressive on your CV.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

Business, MBA to be exact.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm declaring it at the end of this year or next fall, so it's not set in stone, but I think my major will be to do with health policy (if everything goes well). If it all goes to shit though, I'll declare a major in chemistry. I don't really enjoy it, but I'm already on track for completing major requirements because of the premed curriculum. I screw around enough in school anyway that I don't feel like I need a major I love.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 12, 2015)

Saru said:


> Chemical Engineering (B.S.). strongly considering med school, though.



Do it.

I assume you already have the chem requirements.  Do you still need the bio?

BTW, my major is Chemistry.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wish I was in College like you Guys. I'd want to do every subject!


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2015)

I studied Business Economics for my BA and then Business & Economic Forecasting for my MSc. Never got a job that has anything to do with Economics and Finance tho after my previous job and Bloomberg before that. And I'm infinitely happy for it.


----------



## Saru (Dec 13, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Do it.
> 
> I assume you already have the chem requirements.  Do you still need the bio?
> 
> BTW, my major is Chemistry.



i'm taking Orgo II next semester and Biochem third year, but yeah I need to squeeze in Biology somewhere. i'm somewhat entrepreneurial in terms of my ambitions, but i definitely can't see myself working as an engineer. so my options are basically med school, grad school for ChemE, or something like consulting. i can see myself doing all of those, but i've always dreamed of being a doctor, and it's where i see myself the most happy.

are you headed off to med school yourself?


----------



## Gin (Dec 13, 2015)

bsc electrical/computer engineering -> msc computer science


----------



## Havoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Saru said:


> i'm taking Orgo II next semester and Biochem third year, but yeah I need to squeeze in Biology somewhere. i'm somewhat entrepreneurial in terms of my ambitions, but i definitely can't see myself working as an engineer. so my options are basically med school, grad school for ChemE, or something like consulting. i can see myself doing all of those, but i've always dreamed of being a doctor, and it's where i see myself the most happy.
> 
> are you headed off to med school yourself?



I'll be taking orgo2 next semester too. 

It's what I'm working towards, but I don't know if it's what I'll actually do, still need to do a lot of shadowing to get a better idea of the career.


----------



## Saru (Dec 16, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I'll be taking orgo2 next semester too.







> It's what I'm working towards, but I don't know if it's what I'll actually do, still need to do a lot of shadowing to get a better idea of the career.



yeah, i want to shadow before this school year ends, as i feel i'm running out of time if i want to look competitive for apps and/or not have to shadow during a busier semester (like when i'm taking PChem and Thermo). 

gl with finals if you still have them btw.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Dec 21, 2015)

Urban & Regional Planning (B.S.) with a minor in Public Administration.

Just got done graduating last weekend, so I'm currently job hunting (and have been doing so for about a month now).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2015)

Graphic Design


----------



## Milady (Dec 25, 2015)

Double Major in:
Economics
Asian Studies with specialization in Japanese Language and Culture 





Haruka Katana said:


> Graphic Design



That is awesome 
Do you draw? Fanart?


----------



## martryn (Dec 25, 2015)

> yeah, i want to shadow before this school year ends, as i feel i'm running out of time if i want to look competitive for apps and/or not have to shadow during a busier semester (like when i'm taking PChem and Thermo).



For me, Physical Chem and Thermo was easier than Organic and BioChem.  Thermo II (I assume you need two semesters for a Chem E degree) was one of the easiest classes I had in college.  

I'd recommend NOT going to med school.  Chemical Engineers make BANK, and you don't want to do even more studying for another half a decade, plus put yourself several tens of thousands of dollars more in debt, just so you can work longer and more inconsistent hours in a hospital, probably making just a smidgen more than what you'd be making had you stuck with just Chemical Engineering.  

If you had studied something else undergrad the decision might make more sense, but Chem E is a tough degree to get, and you wouldn't want to waste it.


----------



## SLB (Dec 25, 2015)

Public Administration

thank god i'm interning at queen's park over the summer, and can speak french, because otherwise, i'd definitely need a graduate program to compete


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2015)

Most of these other courses I can envision well enough, but what exactly does public administration entail? I've not heard of it before.


----------



## SLB (Dec 25, 2015)

varies school to school

for me so far it's a mixture between poli-sci, management, and public policy. basically how municipal and federal governments work, and how management in the public sector is divided up. so more or less anything government owned, whether it be federal, municipal, or state (provincial/county).

some schools mix law in there as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2015)

That sounds pretty interesting, actually. Granted, I get the feeling that it's something that sounds more fun on paper than it actually is in practice or in lectures.


----------



## SLB (Dec 25, 2015)

yeah maybe one or two of the mandatory classes per semester are legit insightful and useful

whole lot of filler crap i wish they'd replace. would totally be alright with it being half poli-sci and management and half law instead but whatever


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2015)

Graphic Design.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Double Major in:
> Economics
> Asian Studies with specialization in Japanese Language and Culture


 Sounds interesting 



Milady1 said:


> That is awesome
> Do you draw? Fanart?


Yeah so awesome that it slowly kills you on the inside 

Nah 90% of the time I don't draw due to time constraints and just go digital immediately. I do sketch tho.

Fanart is not part of the job.



Violence said:


> Graphic Design.


lol


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 29, 2015)

Why would you do something you don't like?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 30, 2015)

Regret **
Biology


----------



## Pyriz (Dec 30, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Why would you do something you don't like?



Because there are a ton of worthless majors and college is far too expensive to go for something that won't be able to get you a decent job, so you're going to want to major in something that will land you a job. If that's something you're interested in, great, if not, tough luck. I've known many people who went to college for sociology or psychology or gender studies or some other nonsense and ended up ruining their lives by putting themselves like 80k+ in debt and the only job they could get was working at Starbucks or something if they're lucky. Many times their area of study has no employment opportunity and they're "overqualified" for most normal jobs outside their field of study, so they walk around with this massive debt and no employment opportunity anywhere. It's sad.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't think I've ever heard of someone being in graphic design for the money before.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 30, 2015)

Khaleesi said:


> Regret **
> Biology


Why


----------



## Yoona (Dec 30, 2015)

Island said:


> All you psych majors. I hope you guys have some long-term plan because your BA/BS isn't getting you anywhere.



Poor baby  You sound so bitter. 

My country has decided to finally stop being backward and finally start sending people in Psych related fields to schools and workplaces currently including trainees and college level ppl so it is in demand. Plus my University helps you with finding jobs in these fields when you leave and there are so much opportunities to go higher. Obviously as a college leaver you ain't gonna be a psychologist. 
You can be a teacher, a social worker, work with the police. My General Psych teacher only has a B.A and she did all those type of work plus she is still studying while doing those. You can't speak for everyone cause frankly you don't know shit about how things work outside of what hole you live in


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 1, 2016)

HaxHax said:


> Why would you do something you don't like?





HaxHax said:


> Don't think I've ever heard of someone being in graphic design for the money before.



I am interested in art that's why I took it (Though GD was never really my interest to begin with, just something closer)

It was cool at first, but when you start working you'd realize you are so under-appreciated, work under stress hours, no overtime, shit pay... ETC. And it feels like there is no future in this line. So either I go out of the box, or start my own business. My passion is just gone, I am simply not like other graphic designers. 

I blame poor planning for myself of course. Maybe I should have stuck with science


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2016)

Political science.

Literally people burst out laughing when I say that sometimes in college. I've had more internship experience than most other people and almost won a full scholarship to a top university in China.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 1, 2016)

Physical Therapy.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 2, 2016)

Computer Science.

The fact that I enjoy it so much lines up well with it becoming a growth industry in Nigeria of very recent.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 2, 2016)

Economics.      .


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2016)

Accounting .


----------



## Mariko (Jan 2, 2016)

Applied ethics.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 2, 2016)

Cromer said:


> Computer Science.
> 
> The fact that I enjoy it so much lines up well with it becoming a growth industry in Nigeria of very recent.



What do you want to specialize in once you finish(as in, what kind of field of computer science do you want to get a job in)?


----------



## Island (Jan 2, 2016)

Yoona said:


> Poor baby  You sound so bitter.


Admittedly, that came off more antagonistic than I hoped.



> My country has decided to finally stop being backward and finally start sending people in Psych related fields to schools and workplaces currently including trainees and college level ppl so it is in demand. Plus my University helps you with finding jobs in these fields when you leave and there are so much opportunities to go higher. Obviously as a college leaver you ain't gonna be a psychologist.
> You can be a teacher, a social worker, work with the police. My General Psych teacher only has a B.A and she did all those type of work plus she is still studying while doing those.


The number of people who major in psychology (and most social sciences) exceeds the demand for positions that ask for that degree. This is a problem for many non-STEM fields as well

You might have an easy time finding a job without a master's or professional degree, but that's far from the norm. Pursuing a higher level degree is almost a necessity for fields like this, regardless of how many anecdotes you share.



> You can't speak for everyone cause frankly you don't know shit about how things work outside of what hole you live in


I live in New England.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 3, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> What do you want to specialize in once you finish(as in, what kind of field of computer science do you want to get a job in)?


Networking and Communication. But frankly I'm cultivating flexibility; who knows what will have changed in the next 10 years?


----------



## martryn (Jan 8, 2016)

This is the problem with college education today.  Thread would be better if we also explored the amount of student debt each person accrues pursuing their major.  It's one thing to have a full scholarship and then study Communications or English or some shit, and it's another if you're taking out tens of thousands in loans every year.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 8, 2016)

martryn said:


> This is the problem with college education today.  Thread would be better if we also explored the amount of student debt each person accrues pursuing their major.  It's one thing to have a full scholarship and then study Communications or English or some shit, and it's another if you're taking out tens of thousands in loans every year.



You could make a new thread for this topic, maybe make it so that it fits under the lifestyle or culture-tag.


----------



## Stelios (Jan 8, 2016)

Computer science.
Dropped out Physics Uni.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 9, 2016)

bachelor in Electrical Eng. 

ended up doing something unrelated to what I studied but much more lucrative 
but if I had to go back I'd pick an easier course (with more females in it) for sure, like psychology or history as my degree had no relevance to what my skill set is and what my job required


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2016)

Noa said:


> Fashion design and merchandise.



No offense but this is a real thing?


----------



## Milady (Jan 14, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No offense but this is a real thing?


Umm yes.....
I know a lot of people in this major.......


Zenith said:


> bachelor in Electrical Eng.
> 
> ended up doing something unrelated to what I studied but much more lucrative
> but if I had to go back I'd pick an easier course (with more females in it) for sure, like psychology or history as my degree had no relevance to what my skill set is and what my job required



At my university I think Art History major was like 95% females!


----------



## Samehada (Jan 28, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Economics.  I enjoyed it but I feel like if I really wanted to get Economics the way I wanted to I'd need to get a Master's.



I'm economics as well, with a business minor!

I am just curious, mind elaborating? Unfortunately after taking 4 years of study and about to complete my undergraduates, I started to actually dislike the subject. While I am really into theory, I am so sick of the math aspects of economics. It just feels stale. 

And now I am in limbo on what I want to do with my career.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 28, 2016)

Senior burnout can suck. I'm in my senior year now, but my love for screenwriting has severely dwindled this last semester. Spending hours looking at Final Draft docs and constant revisions gets draining. I'm gonna be doing some internship work at a local station and will be spending a semester in LA later this year, which is good but I'm not sure if I wanna be doing this for the rest of my life. Watching TV or movies only remind me of work now


----------



## Samehada (Jan 28, 2016)

Death Arcana said:


> Senior burnout can suck. I'm in my senior year now, but my love for screenwriting has severely dwindled this last semester. Spending hours looking at Final Draft docs and constant revisions gets draining. I'm gonna be doing some internship work at a local station and will be spending a semester in LA later this year, which is good but I'm not sure if I wanna be doing this for the rest of my life. Watching TV or movies only remind me of work now


I am in the exact spot. My passions are just busy work now and no longer fun to learn anymore. I have been desperately looking for that spark once more, but damn the burnout is hard. 

Goodluck man.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 28, 2016)

Death Arcana said:


> Senior burnout can suck. I'm in my senior year now, but my love for screenwriting has severely dwindled this last semester. Spending hours looking at Final Draft docs and constant revisions gets draining. I'm gonna be doing some internship work at a local station and will be spending a semester in LA later this year, which is good but I'm not sure if I wanna be doing this for the rest of my life. Watching TV or movies only remind me of work now



Man, this sounds too familiar.
Hang in there.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 31, 2016)

Took up Bachelor of Science in Medical Technology for my undergraduate studies.


----------

